# Destillation of Amphetamin Base in Vacuum



## Sasha89 (Jun 29, 2022)

Is it possible to destill amphetamin freebase in vacuum without adding of water like in a normal steam destillation? 
If yes, can it be done in a rotovap and on whitch temperature is the boiling point, for example at 100mbar vacuum ? Does anybody know?


----------



## G.Patton

Sasha89 said:


> Is it possible to destill amphetamin freebase in vacuum without adding of water like in a normal steam destillation?



Sasha89
This substance become volatile with water and doesn't take high temperature for distillation.


----------



## Sasha89

I know that, but I've heard that the distillation is faster if you do it in a vacuum, in this case with water, is this right?


----------



## G.Patton (Jun 30, 2022)

Sasha89 said:


> I know that, but I've heard that the distillation is faster if you do it in a vacuum, in this case with water, is this right?



Sasha89Yes, you can try. Use water trap on the vacuum line to save your vacuum pump.


----------



## Sasha89

Ok thank you very much


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> This substance become volatile with water and doesn't take high temperature for distillation.



G.Patton
people say that the free base can be extract with dcm or by using steam destilation . 
if I choose for the second one do I need first add water to the substance ?


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> people say that the free base can be extract with dcm or by using steam destilation .
> if I choose for the second one do I need first add water to the substance ?



SaulHi, extract from what exactly?


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Hi, extract from what exactly?



G.Pattonthe black freebase liquid after boiling with HCl for two hours.


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> the black freebase liquid after boiling with HCl for two hours.



SaulAmphetamine free base is transparent or has yellow tint. Did you boiled free base with HCl and your amphetamine free base solution is turned black? Probably you overoxidized your product and it is spoiled.


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Amphetamine free base is transparent or has yellow tint. Did you boiled free base with HCl and your amphetamine free base solution is turned black? Probably you overoxidized your product and it is spoiled.



G.Patton
after steam distillation it is very light yellow


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Saul said:


> after steam distillation it is very light yellow



SaulThat is what we like to see


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> if I choose for the second one do I need first add water to the substance ?



SaulCan you explain exactly procedure, which you want to do please. I still don't understand completely what you wanna do. Do you wanna distill amph free base directly from reaction mass after amph synthesis?


----------



## T0R

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> That is what we like to see



UWe9o12jkied91d


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/attachments/lbcfyxhuxr-jpg.8207/?hash=e7ffa8dfeda7c69c4449d436ad1b8f63


----------

